# Frog 44" or Woom 3 for 5 year old



## AuroraB (Nov 5, 2020)

I ordered two bikes for my 5 year old, a Frog 44" and a Woom 3 as I didn't trust either would be here in time, and now they are both on their way (Frog 44 for pick up at the store, Woom 3 has shipped to me).

Which one would you keep? 

I am thinking the lighter weight and more upright stance on the woom would be good as she is quite tentative about her bike thus far. She does have a now too small balance bike she has had little interest in, and a heavy specialized rimrock with training wheels. I know, I know....


----------



## Smashing smush (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi, I am so curious what you chose. I'm debating the same, except mine is a 4 year old. Deciding which to order Weight wise, Woom is much better but love the fat tires on the Frog 44.



AuroraB said:


> I ordered two bikes for my 5 year old, a Frog 44" and a Woom 3 as I didn't trust either would be here in time, and now they are both on their way (Frog 44 for pick up at the store, Woom 3 has shipped to me).
> 
> Which one would you keep?
> 
> I am thinking the lighter weight and more upright stance on the woom would be good as she is quite tentative about her bike thus far. She does have a now too small balance bike she has had little interest in, and a heavy specialized rimrock with training wheels. I know, I know....


----------



## PNWand (Jun 3, 2021)

We bought a Frog 40 and then a Woom 2. My daughter learned to ride the Frog, but then lost interest. I bought the Woom 2 just to see if the lighter weight would help. It did, and she rides it everywhere. I know some parents on this board deride the Woom positioning because they claim it keeps kids seated and pedaling. My kiddo stands and pedals most of the time now, and loves pump tracks. 

I’m trying to sort a real Mt. bike now, and am having trouble getting her to move to a bigger and heavier bike.

if you can get your hands on a Woom now, I’d highly suggest over a Frog.


----------



## Smashing smush (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks for taking time to pass the feedback! Glad your kiddo is riding so well! That's very helpful advice.

I will get a Woom then. 



PNWand said:


> We bought a Frog 40 and then a Woom 2. My daughter learned to ride the Frog, but then lost interest. I bought the Woom 2 just to see if the lighter weight would help. It did, and she rides it everywhere. I know some parents on this board deride the Woom positioning because they claim it keeps kids seated and pedaling. My kiddo stands and pedals most of the time now, and loves pump tracks.
> 
> I'm trying to sort a real Mt. bike now, and am having trouble getting her to move to a bigger and heavier bike.
> 
> if you can get your hands on a Woom now, I'd highly suggest over a Frog.


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

We put our daughter on the Frog 48 (they now make the 44 instead) on her 4th birthday and she rode that until her 6th birthday. Before that she was on a Strider. The bike does have a lower, more aggressive bar position than the Woom but it was similar to the Strider and still fairly upright. The bike set her up well for the next bikes (Cannondale Quick 20, and then Vitus Nucleus 24) both of which have fairly low Stack height and slightly slacker than a traditional hybrid bike geometry. Our younger son made the same transitions following a similar schedule and did well also. I don’t think you can go wrong with either bike...much better than what you can find at places like REI and your local bike dealer...!


----------



## Smashing smush (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks for writing about your daughter's experience too! Love hearing the feedback of how the Frog fit her. She sounds pretty tall and strong -- Getting the hang of the Frog 48 at 4 years old is pretty awesome!


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

Actually she was about 50-60 percentile in height but only around 10 percentile in weight (she was a stick...and still is). I just looked back at some old pics to travel down memory lane and noticed she looked well sized on the bike from day 1, and it looked too small for her by the time she was 5yrs old. If I had to do it again, she would be on a 20" bike by 5, and on the 16" bike at 3.5yrs old. But, we live in Oregon and she was born in summer so getting a new bike in the wet winter weather we have wasn't on any of our minds...!


----------

